# Well how is it out there?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Did not want to go for the opener-O,- But hard sitting here waiting for a few posts on how it went Suns almost up,-8/-


----------



## duckdevil (Sep 16, 2015)

^^ ditto


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Ha ha someone forgot to tell me that shooting time was at 6:56 and not 7:26 this morning.

Salt Creek was a war zone.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish I had a report to give, but I skipped the morning circus this year. I will be heading out this afternoon after the madness settles down. The weather looks like something we all hope for on opening day though.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

2 limits at Ogden Bay . All teal and a gadwall


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

3 man limit and the best part is we did not see a single person.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow that's amazing!!PM me the details :mrgreen:just kidding, nice pile of ducks.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

stick&string89 said:


> 3 man limit and the best part is we did not see a single person.


Yeah what a great hunt!






best opener I've had in probably six years.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Shot 4 teal, but the new hunters I was with had a blast. My 13 year old cousin got his first duck. :grin: Should have had a bunch more, but my shooting was not up to par.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Had my limit by 11.

3 teal 2 gadwall 1 mallard and wigeon

Got out to my spot by 4:15. I thought I would have to fend people off left and right. To my surprise I didn't see a single person.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

nice limit


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Best opener in years. Seven limits by home by 9:00


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

It was too dark to shoot at 6:56 but I scored 3 teal in 30 seconds when it got light enough. Limit of teal and mallard by 9:00 and my mile slog through the marsh had me all by myself. I was within earshot of the OB boat launch and got to listen to a fight break out about 30 minutes before shoot time.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

2 days of hunting and 2 limits the kids a natural. Plus 3 drakes of the slam card.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Hunted Farmington Tonight. Lots of Birds. Ended up with 3 sneaky Cinnies. Would have been more, but I couldn't hit water if I fell out of a boat other than 1 occasion. The dog found two Cripple Cinnies. He out duck hunted me today, so I bought him dinner.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Excellent hunt with my son!
He shot his last two honks as a double and both were banded.
That was definitely the highlight of opening hour.
I don't care to shoot limits very often anymore, it's an age thing I guess, so I dumped a pair for jerky and quit.
We picked up and left the field with 'meat still on the bone' for the next 'meal'.
Everyone have fun and be safe.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow I have not seen that many geese around. Nice shooting!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Hunted Farmington Tonight. Lots of Birds. Ended up with 3 sneaky Cinnies. Would have been more, but I couldn't hit water if I fell out of a boat other than 1 occasion. The dog found two Cripple Cinnies. He out duck hunted me today, so I bought him dinner.


There are a lot of sick birds at Farmington that appear to be cripples. Be careful with your dog and cripples. Botulism can harm dogs too.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> There are a lot of sick birds at Farmington that appear to be cripples. Be careful with your dog and cripples. Botulism can harm dogs too.


I was worried about it, until I saw the birds and saw they were shot.

Both were full of #2 pellets.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely more crowded than last year. Last year, our group walked a really long way into the marsh, and had a very large and productive area all to ourselves. This year, we went to the same spot. We got there first, but by the time the sun came up we were sharing this same area with three other hunting parties. We wonder if we inspired a few folks last year who saw us from the dike.

Fortunately, they were all good neighbors, and we all shot some birds. I think we saw fewer birds overall than last year. Lots of geese though.

As a whole, I was impressed with the hunters I shared the marsh with. No early shooting, and not much litter either. I'm pretty sure I saw someone shoot a cormorant, though. :shock:


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Had a little honey hole out in Miller and had a teal shoot. 23 teal for the 4 of us, a soggy day but well worth it. Took 6 mallards today between the two of us on a river, but holy **** the eclipse drakes only had the absolute minimum of green showing so it made it very difficult for duck ID and I had a breakfast date with the GF at 9 so we were off the water at 8. Felt SO GOOD to fold some birds again!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So I came on here and typed a long long post detailing our hunt, then when I hit the submit button it said "no internet connection". The damned cat had stepped on the on/off switch to the power strip that the modem is plugged into. I am not retyping that friggin post. We did well, it wasn't as crowded as previous openers and we actually saw fewer ducks than last year but we shot much better. I was 1 bird short of a limit when I quit shooting hoping the son and grandson would get more birds but their shooting left a lot to be desired. I think they only got one more bird in the next 90 minutes after I quit shooting, but we had a good day with 11 birds but only 4 were teal.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I slept in on the opener and got set up about noon on a small pothole. There were a lot more birds than I was expecting! Stayed for a couple hours and managed 4 birds in hand with my dog making his first ever retrieve! I also managed for the first time in 8 years to drop 2 birds with one shot. Always fun when that happens.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I shot once at a flock that landed in my decoys early in the morning. 2 hen mallards dropped. It was extremely difficult picking out drakes since none of them had color and it was a cloudy dark day.


----------

